# grizzly planer, 15 or 20 inch



## toolman_206 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am looking at either the G453 (15") or G454 (20") planer from Grizzly. I have a good sized basement shop. My project work is mostly cabinets etc. I have used a Dewalt 733 noisemaker for many years but am ready to upgrade.

I have a Grizzly 8" jointer that I am very pleased with, so I'm confident about a Grizzly planer. Just which one? And are the spiral cutters worth it? I have used HSS blades and been happy.

The 15" planer's table is several inches shorter than the 20" which makes me wonder if snipe is any issue on the 15".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*THis is a tough one*

I have the Grizzly 454 20" and haven't used it yet,( it's brand new) but I have used a 13" Belsaw and a Jet 15" for all my planing thus far. I got the larger one because, bigger is better usually, and it was on sale.
My good friend makes commercial doors up to 48" wide and up to 12' high and uses a 24" planer and a 16" jointer, and a 42" wide belt sander. The 20" will do everything you ever want and then some.
Can't advise you on spiral cutters. The blade changing and set up does not sound too bad on the straight knives, but just rotating the cutters on the spiral couldn't be easier...in theory!:yes: bill


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*I have the 0454 and.....*

love it. I had a 15 inch before and was just as nice, but the wider capacity is well worth the money. I also have a griz 12" jointer so i always face joint boards before they make it too the planer. I have the bed rollers dead level with the table and get no snipe what so ever. When the planer arrived i was getting snipe but talked to grizzly and they said to lower the bed rollers all the way down. When i did that, the boards when getting caught on the recess the bed roller sits in, so i raised them up until they were dead level. Never had a problem since. I highly recommend this planer for any type of production shop. Might be overkill for a hobbist tho. Only regret was not getting the spiral cutterhead. At the time i think it was around 600 more for it. Also, get an extra set of knives so your not out of commision while their out at the sharpeners. Any questions....feel free to ask.

jraks


----------



## toolman_206 (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks for replies!

jraksdhs, from what I understand, I believe the 15" may be enough (although the 20" is tempting). I have a Powermatic 66 tablesaw (the real kind before Jet bought them). Since I have gotten by in the past with a 12" Dewalt noisemaker and my jointer is only 8", I think the 15" will have enough capacity. The price difference can go to some other fancy kitchen cabinet hardware.

I have a load of bubinga that I'm setting up to build new kitchen cabs. I really want a planer that (a) doesn't sound like a jet engine, (b) is reliable for the long haul, (c) has no snipe. I thought about the 20" just to be able to finish plane raised panels (but then I've managed in past without that luxury).

what else have you found the extra size useful for?


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*just what you mentioned....*

toolman,
Finish planing panels is what i love about the capacity of the machine. Anytime you can go bigger in this line of work i dont think you would ever regret it. I dont know what the price difference is but im sure its not more than a couple hundred bucks. This machine is a beast to say the least. 

jraks


----------

